# have i a chance



## marti1970 (Oct 26, 2010)

been thinking of immigrating to canada for years now
me my wife and 2 kids 8 & 9
i have no qualifications and been working as a hospital porter for about 20 years
my wife has been working as import clerk for a shipping company for 20 years
she has a few contacts in canada in work and its possible she can get a job offer from one of them, she also has a hnd in travel and tourism but no work experience in that field
dont think any of that falls under federal skills so i would appreciate any information at all as in what chance we might have before we spend thousands


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

marti1970 said:


> been thinking of immigrating to canada for years now
> me my wife and 2 kids 8 & 9
> i have no qualifications and been working as a hospital porter for about 20 years
> my wife has been working as import clerk for a shipping company for 20 years
> ...


Its possible. I know British Columbia run a 'Low skilled pilot programme', check out their website. If she can get a job offer that falls into management in a skill that Canada are low in then she may stand a chance. I'm trying to immigrate myself. I have two years work experience with my degree in Psychology.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

marti1970 said:


> been thinking of immigrating to canada for years now
> me my wife and 2 kids 8 & 9
> i have no qualifications and been working as a hospital porter for about 20 years
> my wife has been working as import clerk for a shipping company for 20 years
> ...


Hi Marti1970,

I hope you'll understand that what I'm about to tell you is done without malice. Obviously you and your wife are both hard-working dependable employees however it seems you have no skills that Canada deem to be in short supply. I want to be frank with you and say your chances of being allowed to immigrate here are slim to none. Your only option would be pre-arranged employment which entails an employer here advertising a vacancy for 3 months then applying to the Government for permission to hire you. It is highly unlikely the Gov't would agree to allow such when there are many Canadians with capabilities to perform unskilled work.
Whatever you do I wish you the best of luck.


----------

